# My fuel stats



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Pretty meaningless to anyone but me but just for fun, in the last 3 full months, I've filled up 1168 gallons, spent $3417 pre-discount, averaging $3.17/gallon, 99% of it at Costco.

With my Uber debit card I saved about $137, but could have saved an extra $34 if I had diamond. At this rate I would save about $550/yr using the Uber debit card @ platinum, or about $680/yr @ diamond

How about you?


----------



## aluber1968 (Aug 7, 2016)

Prawn Connery said:


> Pretty meaningless to anyone but me but just for fun, in the last 3 full months, I've filled up 1168 gallons, spent $3417 pre-discount, averaging $3.17/gallon, 99% of it at Costco.
> 
> With my Uber debit card I saved about $137, but could have saved an extra $34 if I had diamond. At this rate I would save about $550/yr using the Uber debit card @ platinum, or about $680/yr @ diamond
> 
> How about you?


That is a lot of fuel in 3 months. What do you drive and how many miles?


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Tracking fuel expenses. 
Right now at 9% of earnings. Have a 6 cyl.












Prawn Connery said:


> I've filled up 1168 gallons


Check your math. You drove 20,000+ miles in 3 months??


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Yes. I did over 10k/mo last year. I think 12-13k a couple times


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Prawn Connery said:


> Pretty meaningless to anyone but me but just for fun, in the last 3 full months, I've filled up 1168 gallons, spent $3417 pre-discount, averaging $3.17/gallon, 99% of it at Costco.
> 
> With my Uber debit card I saved about $137, but could have saved an extra $34 if I had diamond. At this rate I would save about $550/yr using the Uber debit card @ platinum, or about $680/yr @ diamond
> 
> How about you?


I FILLED UP WITH SHELL UNLEADED.
$1.48 A GALLON.
10 CENT DISCOUNT WITH SHELL CARD AND FUEL DISCOUNT CARD.

MY EXXON CARD GIVES ME 6 CENT A GALLON DISCOUNT. THEY ARE $1.53 RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

OK!!!


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

If you drove 10,000 miles in a month then you sure as hell better have made at least $10,000 in that month.

You can post all the screenshots you want but I completely and totally call BS on this. In fact that might be the biggest claim of BS I've seen on the site.



Prawn Connery said:


> Yes. I did over 10k/mo last year. I think 12-13k a couple times


OK a kiddies let's get out the pencils and calculator for this Trumpian claim.

Starting in Boston and driving to San Diego.

2990 miles. 44 hours of driving time. Not including stopping for eating, refilling, or sleeping. Let alone doing deliveries lmao.

Four trips on that route, let's round up to 3000 miles, is 12,000 miles. Driving time alone, not including the items I mentioned above, takes up about 7.5 days. There are 30 days in the average month.

Want me to keep going or not? Because I'll be MORE then happy to break down your claim even further to debunk you.

For all who are interested, the original poster is private messaging me, this person definitely has an issue when called out, watch your backs especially @dryverjohn


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

@Solid 5 you're one of the saltiest fella I've known here

Let me remind you again that just because your market sucks does not mean that it sucks for everybody else. Go ask the guys on the SF forums how much I've made in the past

Do these numbers look familiar to you, from the spread sheet? Or, I guess I made all these up too?

Are you serious?

Honestly, I'm a little flattered.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Let's keep going with this a little bit, 1168 miles in three months, which is 90 days, is Just a nose hair under 13 gallons a day. Every day for 90 straight days.

I drive a 2013 Honda Civic Hybrid. I get between 36-40 mpg. I can go between 480-500 miles on a tankful. 13 gallons fills my car to the max (13.1 gallon tank). So for me it means driving 500 miles a day.

I make roughly $1.30-$1.40 per mile. Which would equate to $650 a day. Every day for 90 days.

PS....screenshots of a self made spreadsheet LOL, yup THAT'S proof. Do you use the same marker that Trump used too?

PS....In an above post you claim that you pay something over three dollars a gallon, yet in the screenshots you posted of your receipts they clearly state that the price you paid at Costco was around $2.49 a gallon.

PS...love it when people say "ask the other posters in the forum". LOL and I believe in the Tooth Fairy too. I know ONE person here personally and I KNOW what he makes with valid proof, not some people who throw numbers on a forum lmao. Pretty sure the new term is "fake news". And oh by the way he actually is out near you.

It's not about the money made, it's about the claim that you drive at least 10,000 miles a month, sometimes 12,000 or 13,000. If I drove that many miles I'd be a millionaire in no time. And if you do drive that many miles a month, I would expect to see deposits, like the screenshots you posted, that would be a hell of a lot bigger than $2.73 and $7.42.

Keep going? @dryverjohn


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

KevinJohnson said:


> Tracking fuel expenses.
> Right now at 9% of earnings. Have a 6 cyl.
> 
> View attachment 456040
> ...


I've driven 11,000+ in 6 weeks, so it doesn't surprise me to see 20,000+ in 3 months.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> I've driven 11,000+ in 6 weeks, so it doesn't surprise me to see 20,000+ in 3 months.


Hopefully your deposits are more than the $2.73 that the original poster's screenshots were. And 11,000 miles in six weeks is a hell of a lot different than "12 or 13,000 miles in a month" that the OP claimed. The internet is forever.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Solid 5 said:


> Hopefully your deposits are more than the $2.73 that the original posters screenshots were


Don't have my spreadsheet laptop nearby, but yeah I don't even take UE trips for less than $4, and don't recall having any pax trips that paid less than $4 (except for cancel fee trips, but you know.)


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Ok Prawn, would like to know what kind of MPG you are getting. As someone that did drive over 100k miles last year, I am not following your fuel consumption figures. It appears that you are in a densely populated area where your avg trip should be relatively small. Are you delivering food or people? The hours per day one drives, the mpg, the distance traveled are the key factors in determining if you are spinning your wheels or actually making money. Sure, there is also the car payment, depreciation, maintaining your car etc. There are 24 hours in a day and you can drive all 24, I am not disputing that. Homeless drivers sleep in their cars and can maximize their earnings. Please do elaborate on type of vehicle you are driving, my guess is 15-20mpg based on your numbers. Big oil thanks you if that is the case. There are some alternatives out there, but not going to tell you what do do. In CA I fill up every 600 miles or so and it ranges from $25-30.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Don't have my spreadsheet laptop nearby, but yeah I don't even take UE trips for less than $4, and don't recall having any pax trips that paid less than $4 (except for cancel fee trips, but you know.)


OP does straight food as far as I know, no passengers. I haven't had a passenger in my car since February 20 of 2019 so I know all about that.



dryverjohn said:


> Ok Prawn, would like to know what kind of MPG you are getting. As someone that did drive over 100k miles last year, I am not following your fuel consumption figures. It appears that you are in a densely populated area where your avg trip should be relatively small. Are you delivering food or people? The hours per day one drives, the mpg, the distance traveled are the key factors in determining if you are spinning your wheels or actually making money. Sure, there is also the car payment, depreciation, maintaining your car etc. There are 24 hours in a day and you can drive all 24, I am not disputing that. Homeless drivers sleep in their cars and can maximize their earnings. Please do elaborate on type of vehicle you are driving, my guess is 15-20mpg based on your numbers. Big oil thanks you if that is the case. There are some alternatives out there, but not going to tell you what do do. In CA I fill up every 600 miles or so and it ranges from $25-30.


@Prawn Connery is in San Fran, so @dryverjohn can relate


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Prawn Connery said:


> Pretty meaningless to anyone but me but just for fun, in the last 3 full months, I've filled up 1168 gallons, spent $3417 pre-discount, averaging $3.17/gallon, 99% of it at Costco.
> 
> With my Uber debit card I saved about $137, but could have saved an extra $34 if I had diamond. At this rate I would save about $550/yr using the Uber debit card @ platinum, or about $680/yr @ diamond
> 
> How about you?


You use your Uber debit card at Costco?


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> You use your Uber debit card at Costco?


Yes 4% instant cash back on platinum 5% diamond. There's only two things that I use that card for, and it's gas and Walmart (2% instant cb).

The account can be linked backwards and forwards with your normal checking account so money can be moved between them very conveniently


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

@dryverjohn don't bother talking to me unless you have had consistent $3.2-$3.5k weeks in 2020 during the months leading up to the pandemic. I did that during a supposed "slow" time of the year when everybody on this forum was crying the blues about how slow it was. Can't even imagine what it would be like during the summer, $3.5-$4k?

Will I pay an extra couple of hundred bucks a week in gas to profit an extra $800+? I mean, if you're so broke that you can't front an extra couple of hundred dollars worth of gas, I guess it makes sense to say no

Keep doing your thing, you obviously already know everything and have absolutely nothing to learn about this business

@Amos69 maybe you can waste your time explaining XL/Comfort to these know-it-alls


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

You all driving the wheels off your vehicles. My stats last 3 months(Feb, March & April)


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Prawn Connery said:


> @dryverjohn don't bother talking to me unless you have had consistent $3.2-$3.5k weeks in 2020 during the months leading up to the pandemic. I did that during a supposed "slow" time of the year when everybody on this forum was crying the blues about how slow it was. Can't even imagine what it would be like during the summer, $3.5-$4k?
> 
> Will I pay an extra couple of hundred bucks a week in gas to profit an extra $800+? I mean, if you're so broke that you can't front an extra couple of hundred dollars worth of gas, I guess it makes sense to say no
> 
> ...


For what it's worth, you never said anything about doing passenger rides, in fact you never once have come on to the forum here and posted something about regular Uber, all you post about here is asking about delivery stuff. How to wash a bag, stuff like that. I think you have figured out that there is no way that you can compare food delivery to Uber comfort.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I always wear my knee high boots when entering this swamp. I now have to buy a pair of waders as the Bull shit it up to my nose. My Bullshit detector is now at 11, on a scale from 1-10. I have no words for prawn crackers, so you keep pumping a 100 gallons a week and let me know when that F-150 blows up.


----------

